# manitoba rabbit hunting



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Go southern Manitoba and all you have to do is ask and most will give you permission. I have gone out about 8 times and asked about 30 farmers and been told no twice


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

*Wabbits*

Pretty much any WMA has rabbits in it!


----------

